# Questions for anyone with twins :)



## whatisthis

I have a question. My last period was April 19th. I only had sex one time, May 4th. May 7th I had what looked like implantation bleeding for a couple days. It stopped completely then May 11th I had what looked like implantation bleeding again. I have 4 children. The youngest is 11 mos. I have felt different types of cramping with this one. Has anyone ever had fraternal twins? Did you have 2 distinct times of implantation bleeding. My hcg was 2464 on 5/25/11 at night and 6013 5/27/11 in the morning. At this point is that high enough and growing at a rate that it may be twins? I have just really had a feeling it's twins but I think the feeling may have come from the bleeding twice. That has never happened to me. I've had implantation bleeding with my last 3 pregnancies. I am 38 years old btw. Lol


----------



## BlessedX2

Sorry o idea as I never had any implantation bleeding. Goood luck!


----------



## knitbit

I didn't have any implantation bleeding with my twins. I really had no idea it was two until we saw them on a scan. I'm 38, too. Age and the fact that you've had many pregnancies certainly up your risk of twins. This is my fifth pregnancy counting miscarriages as well. Good luck! I'd make sure to get a scan around 8 weeks. 

Until than, if you have a hunch it's twins, take extra folic acid spread out over the day. For some odd reason, I started taking extra in the beginning, which I have never done before. So even though I didn't "know" it was twins, I must have known at some level.


----------



## mamato2more

I never had my hcg run for the twin pregnancy, and no bleeding..my progesterone for me was way high tho! Did they run that? How far along are you? Any idea when they can do a scan?


----------



## knitbit

Oh, I never had my levels checked prior to 8 weeks with any of mine.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - sorry, I've only ever had implantation bleeding with my first child at around 11dpo - it alerted me to fact that I might be pregnant. I've had 4 pregnancies, and it only happened that once. 

Your hcg levels are high enough to indicate twins, but then singletons can give high readings in the early weeks too. Good luck either way x


----------



## DanniBear

I had stonger cramps than i can remember with the other pegnancys! No implantation bleeding thou! I had bleeding at 8 weeks due to having sex, but thats it really! No morning sickness either! I had morning sickness all the way through with my singletons.


----------



## ahbon

I had implantation bleeding but then I knew to look out for it after having had IVF - also had my hcgs done:

HCG 18dpo 695 - 21dpo 2139 - 24dpo 5145 

Had scan at 6+4 which after a bleed and this was when we knew for definate it was twins! :)

good luck x


----------



## Pixie J

I only had one very small spot of implantation bleed with my twins. I had quite a heavy bleed at 9 weeks and an emergency scan showed twins. I had a second bleed one week later but everything was ok.


----------



## lizziedripping

Adorable twins Pixie ;) x


----------

